# Gaggia Classic Water Always Comes Out of Steam Wand



## dailygrind (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,

I need some help, moral support, a degree in Mech Eng. Mine's an 05 Classic, and this was its first ever descaling.

Since I put Scaleaway through it this morning, hot water always comes out of the wand no matter what the steam switch is set to. A little water comes through the group head on coffee setting, but it still pours out of the wand. I put two chambers through and it still pours out.

I had it on its back, the shower's off, and the shower holder (2 allen screws) and they're all shining. I took the top off and undid a few screws, but nothing came loose so I put them back. I can't make head or tail of the pipes and wires. I know where the solenoid and boiler are, but I haven't a clue how to get to look inside. It's just too inaccessible.

My question is, should I just keep descaling and hope for the best? And would blocking the steamwand cause a backflush, or an explosion?


----------



## dailygrind (Feb 25, 2011)

No explosion. I put descaler through it all weekend and it was fine this morning. Considering that it's suffered five and a bit years of daily use without any TLC (or understanding on my part), it's an amazing piece of equipment. My Krups crema (1996-2005) was pretty good but not this good. I'll keep watching the forum for Gaggia Classic tips. Many thanks.


----------

